# Different Ways Of Feeding Pigs



## Panda Girl (Mar 10, 2021)

Hey, so I want to get pigs. I will probably get two pigs and from there go on to breed and butcher, I have not done very much research yet so I am still trying to figure some of this stuff! But anyway I want to feed them at the lowest cost to me, and possibly let the pigs feed themselves, if that is a thing. Is that a thing? Thank you for all input. Also, if there is a breed that is good at finding there on food please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 10, 2021)

Pigs are like any other farm animal. You get back what you put in. Feral hogs are real good at finding their own food, they are also extremely destructive, mean and generally don’t grow very big. Nobody feeds or cares for them.
Get a couple of feeder pigs in the spring and feed them a good quality pig pellet, free feed. I feed mine in a bin feeder, all they want. I finish them on soured corn.
If you want them to grow, feed them and feed them well, then slaughter. You can grow things in the garden for them, they will enjoy the fresh vegetables. But you will still have to feed them.
Do you plan on slaughtering and processing them yourself? Check with slaughter facilities in your area, most of them in my area are booked out a year or more ahead of time. Since Covid showed up, it’s hard to get a slaughter date.


----------



## Panda Girl (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes, we will butcher ourselves. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Simpleterrier (Mar 11, 2021)

Don't jump in to anything. Do your research start small try one type of livestock first. If u are worried about a food or meat shortage look at smaller options first I saw u were interested in feeding cows. Maybe try chickens geese or rabbits first. Then goats or sheep. Hogs and cows can make a mess of u and everything and destroy relationships. If u are looking for a cheaper option u can't do it. Time is money and energy is money not to say money is money. Unless u have knowledge and equipment for animals it cost to get started


----------



## Baymule (Mar 11, 2021)

Start reading the pig forums here on BYH. There is a lot of good information. Study and ask questions.


----------



## Panda Girl (Mar 12, 2021)

yes, i already have some farm animals and have many friends who have farms as well and so have some experience ! thank you!


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 13, 2021)

I have pigs... no idea how you would feed them for free...

If you have wild pigs in the area... just harvest those.

You can slightly reduce feed costs by giving them whatever food you have extra of, but they still eat a bunch.


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 14, 2021)

Least expensive meat I have ever raised was geese...  they grazed the lawn all summer... maybe 90% of their intake was lawn.


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 14, 2021)

Pigs eat grass as well.  I used to keep an area of high producing grass and cut a couple strips each day, into a bag catcher system.  Then dumped it just cut into them.  They also got pellets but didn't need as much due to grass and extra veg from garden.  I used AGH pigs.   Slower growing but, also smaller to butcher.  Worked well.  I stopped due to not wanting the rooting!   Rooting is a pig thing!!  I just didn't want it.


----------

